# Step-By-Step Installation of an LGB 65001 Sound unit in a 2019s Mogul



## Grant D&CWRR (Oct 12, 2017)

I am new to the forums, and there are no threads on how to install an LGB 65001 in a 2019s mogul. So, I decided to do it myself. Can anyone tell me a step-by-step installation of the Sound Unit?

Grant


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Best place is in the tender, bell and whistle sensor on the front tender truck (LGB sells a part for this).
LGB has the speaker just forward of the rear truck mounting, see the later PDF files for this, I just drilled holes there. If using a heavy speaker then remove the LGB weight. The Visiton FRS7 works quite nicely.
Also, add the 65011 super capacitor storage pack so sounds will stay on when reversing.


----------



## Grant D&CWRR (Oct 12, 2017)

So, Do I connect it to track power or to the tender circuit board? Another thing. When I do this, will it add MTS to the locomotive?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

While the LGB sound unit is MTS, the engine is NOT!! 
The 2019S is a three wire motor block (decoders need the motor isolated from track power hence 4 wire motor blocks are needed) and needs a decoder for the motor, smoke, and lights.
I converted mine with a decoder that has the proper mogul sound, light, smoke and motor control along with the capability of running 4 servos and 10 wats of audio power.. And this decoder is under $200.00.

More work than the 65000 series, but when going DCC the full capability of todays decoders are very cost effective.

And the decoder I use has super caps built in, no need for energy storage like the 65011 addition to the 6500X sound unit.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Grant D&CWRR said:


> So, Do I connect it to track power or to the tender circuit board? Another thing. When I do this, will it add MTS to the locomotive?


I installed a Phoenix sound unit in my LGB loco's tender like your unit many years ago and I recall there are a couple unused pins on the tender's circuit board for connecting the power for the LGB digital sound unit. The LGB sound unit can be used with either DC or DCC power. Unlike the Phoenix digital sound unit, there's no need to install a chuff magnet on the tender's axle to activate the chuff sound. However, what you will find is that the LGB American steam sound unit has some challenges operating at the loco's slow start-up speed to be activated even with the use of an LGB power storage unit. See my posting right after you posting about my trying to install the same LGB American steam sound unit in a brand new LGB Forney loco. But perhaps you'll have better luck with the install in your older LGB loco getting the sound unit's chuff to be in sync with the loco's speed. Good luck and let us know how it works out for you. And if you have any further questions, ask away.
Tom


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> I installed a Phoenix sound unit in my LGB loco's tender like your unit many years ago and I recall there are a couple unused pins on the tender's circuit board for connecting the power for the LGB digital sound unit. The LGB sound unit can be used with either DC or DCC power. Unlike the Phoenix digital sound unit, there's no need to install a chuff magnet on the tender's axle to activate the chuff sound. However, what you will find is that the LGB American steam sound unit has some challenges operating at the loco's slow start-up speed to be activated even with the use of an LGB power storage unit. See my posting right after you posting about my trying to install the same LGB American steam sound unit in a brand new LGB Forney loco. But perhaps you'll have better luck with the install in your older LGB loco getting the sound unit's chuff to be in sync with the loco's speed. Good luck and let us know how it works out for you. And if you have any further questions, ask away.
> Tom


Chuff with a Phoenix system does not require a chuff sensor, they can be programmed to chuff from voltage. The chuff sensor may be more accurate, but not required.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Treeman said:


> Chuff with a Phoenix system does not require a chuff sensor, they can be programmed to chuff from voltage. The chuff sensor may be more accurate, but not required.


Mike, thanks for that clarification about the chuff feature on the Phoenix sound units. Looking at the PB11v6 Handbook, I see a mention of a Second Chuff Trigger and also adjusting Terminal Input #11 Chuff. Could you briefly explain how to configure the Phoenix to chuff from DC voltage without installing the axle magnet?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Phoenix chuff in the tender can have the chuff timed on an input with a magnet (or 2) on a tender axle/wheel. since the wheel is approx. half of the engine wheel, the 4 chuff per revolution with 2 magnets and would work OK for most users


----------

